# Oberon cover on order!



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I'm a newbie to this board ... a relative newbie to the Kindle (have had a 2 since July) ... and last week finally gave in to the temptation to order an Oberon cover; I decided that I deserve a Christmas present, so I bought myself one.  

I expect it to arrive later this week.  It's the red ginkgo cover ... and I'm so excited to get it!  I have lurked here for awhile and know how much most of you love your Oberons, and soon I'll be one of you ...  

I'm also expecting that once I get it, I'll probably also need a business card case; a journal cover; a checkbook cover ... woo hoo!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have a skin also?  Have you succumbed to the enablers here and ordered a bag?  
Inquiring minds want to know.
deb


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't have a skin, but only because I made an active decision that I don't want one.  I love Gelaskins and have them on my iPods, but ... my Oberon will be the velcro, so I don't think I'll ever really see the back of my kindle - ha! - and the skin seems to cover so little of the front ... i kinda like the "clean" look of it plain.

However, once I get the cover, all of that might change!  I'm addicted to the color red, and when I see that red cover a skin may just have to be next.

No bag yet, but ... that's only because I haven't yet decided what I want.  So many bags, so little time ...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Stellamaz, it would be nice to have a skin since your oberon cover is velcro. That way, you won't have to stick the velcro right on your kindle. Just saying.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Holy croak, Jenni ... ya know, I never thought of that!!  Okay ... it's off to Gelaskins I go!!  (But, I suspect choosing a skin is going to be at least as difficult as choosing my cover was ... or worse!)


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice enabling Jenni! 
But it is a good point.

Enjoy choosing the skin Stellamaz - and I am sure the gingko cover will be gorgeous.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, yes, I'm an enabler now. This skin (from F1Wild) looks nice with the oberon ginkgo cover.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12681.msg249967.html#msg249967


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Stellamaz, it would be nice to have a skin since your oberon cover is velcro. That way, you won't have to stick the velcro right on your kindle. Just saying.


But don't be worried about the velcro leaving any residue on your Kindle - it doesn't. At least it didn't on my husband's Kindle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Haha, yes, I'm an enabler now. This skin (from F1Wild) looks nice with the oberon ginkgo cover.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12681.msg249967.html#msg249967


Thanks for the wonderful skin shout-out! I must admit my skin is fabulous, isn't it. I do not use the M-Edge Prodigy cover any longer since Mr. M. bought me an incredible Oberon Red River Garden for my b-day. Originally I designed the skin to coordinate with the Oberon Ginkgo cover, but then changed my mind at the last minute. I guess I need to get some new pics on board!

BTW Stellamaz does need a full kit on the Kindle and we would all be more than happy to assist with your choices!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

can I give a little advice.. you might want to check out decalgirl.. I had gelskins and they stuck to my kindle .. decal girl does come on and off very easily.. just a tip from my own experience


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't tried gelskins.  But I'm on my third decalgirl and I love them!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Patricia (love Nelson DeMille)

same with me, I had one gelskin and it was a mess by the time I removed it I could not reuse it again like you can with the decalgirl ones!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I knew from my lurking that y'all ARE truly a bunch of enablers ... so now it's off to decalgirl I go ....   

(BTW, this is a FABULOUS day for a pot of tea and a kindle ... 16 inches of snow and 35-45 mph winds ... truly a blizzard!!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

HOLY CROAK - !!!!  331 skins at Decalgirl for kindle 2 .... how will I ever decide?  Are they truly reusable, so I could get a few and change them out when I want to??


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay ... I narrowed it down a little bit ... my skin's gotta be red, so that took it down to about 80 to choose from.  Still ... how WILL I ever choose??


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Stellamaz, did you use the color option to the left?  Hey, if you give us some ideas we would be HAPPY to help you out!  RU looking for something Asian, like the Zen?  Other style?  Or if you happen to like an image from somewhere DG will do a custom skin for you - that's how I got mine made.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

My experience wasn't that they were reuseable.  But I love them!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Actually ... I zipped through and put about ten in my cart to start with ... I now have them narrowed down to "My Heart"  "Humidor" and "Apocalypse Red."  I don't know how I will decide among those three; I may have to get them all .... 

(Unplanned days off from work are sometimes dangerous to the budget in this electronic age .... haha!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOVE Humidor.  I had not seen it before.  Very classy.
deb


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the address where some of us are ordering the Oberon Tote bags for $199.99 They also have the Journals. All at a discount over what the Oberon Design site charges. I saved $10 on the large journal and $36 on the Tote bag plus free shipping. If you were to ask, thay might order the Kindle covers for you. Not sure about the K covers though.

http://www.magicalomaha.com/leatherhandbags.htm

Oh, my Kindle DX fits inside the Oberon Tote sideways and you can zip the tote closed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I like the "My Heart" one with the Red Ginkgo cover. The others seem to have way too much red when you look at them side by side, IMOO. What about some in the "black" category?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to get out of this forum, it is doing my bank account in.
Hey F1, I left a message for you in the link above - is that fabric still available, would Melissa have some?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the "My Heart" design the best with that cover.  Looks great.  Of course, I like the design of the cover as it is the one I have on my DX.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the simplicity of the zen designs:









and










especially with a 'busy' cover.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

F1 - I agree; I like that one best, based on the pics.  But ... I think I'm going to wait until I actually get the cover before I decide, because I have heard/read that the photos on the Oberon website are not true as to color.

BUT ... that leads me to another question.  I will be getting the Velcro cover; I don't think I will be able to stand not to put my Kindle in it the instant it arrives.  But, once that Velcro is applied, can it be removed and then reapplied after I put the skin on?  Have any of you done that?

Meanwhile ... I WILL check out the black colors as well.  Really, what I like in colors are red, black, gray and white ... and I'm not a "floral" person at all; I like things more abstract, linear, swirly, etc.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Stellamaz said:


> F1 - I agree; I like that one best, based on the pics. But ... I think I'm going to wait until I actually get the cover before I decide, because I have heard/read that the photos on the Oberon website are not true as to color.
> 
> BUT ... that leads me to another question. I will be getting the Velcro cover; I don't think I will be able to stand not to put my Kindle in it the instant it arrives. But, once that Velcro is applied, can it be removed and then reapplied after I put the skin on? Have any of you done that?
> 
> Meanwhile ... I WILL check out the black colors as well. Really, what I like in colors are red, black, gray and white ... and I'm not a "floral" person at all; I like things more abstract, linear, swirly, etc.


you probably can't peel off the Velcro and reapply BUT it's very cheap to buy a roll from your nearest wal-mart or craft store. That's what I do.

Another option is to only put the skin on the front. Since it's going to be in the cover all the time, you won't see the back.

I've done it both wats.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

...and, Pushka, I do like both of the Zen designs as well ...

So ... perusing the "blacks" I came up with a few more that I like:  "Mystery"  "Bonita" (I especially like the way the flowers in that one mimic the ginkgo design ... )  "Victrola"  "Night Lady" and "Balance" ....

Geez, if I don't stop looking, I'll have a hundred of these on my list ...


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

And, of course, I now realize that although I said I don't like floral .... here I am gushing over the flowers in "Bonita"; go figure.  But, for some reason that one isn't really what I mean by "floral"  (but, maybe even I don't know what I mean by that .... haha!)

Maybe it would be more accurate to say that I like more classic, abstract or deco looks ....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like this one as well (think the artist, David April, is fab) called Roulette Sunset.








And Dragon Fan (but then I have been on an Asian kick for several years now): 








And here are your other picks:
Mystery: 








Bonita: 








Victrola: 








Night Lady: 








Balance:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I just posted to your skin shout-out thread and your skin is indeed fabulous.


Cheers!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I have to get out of this forum, it is doing my bank account in.
> Hey F1, I left a message for you in the link above - is that fabric still available, would Melissa have some?


I bought the fabric online and have it here - to be sent to Melissa for a bag (if I could just decide what I want).


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow ... I love that Roulette one - !!!  

And ... thanks for posting the pics; I haven't yet taken the time to figure out how to do that.

Checking the tracking info ... my Oberon is due to arrive this afternoon.    So ... it will soon be decision time!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> Wow ... I love that Roulette one - !!!
> And ... thanks for posting the pics; I haven't yet taken the time to figure out how to do that.
> Checking the tracking info ... my Oberon is due to arrive this afternoon.  So ... it will soon be decision time!!


Pics are easy (or I wouldn't be techie enough to do them)! I was thinking you may want to go for something other than just red as once you get a cover or two then you can switch out.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Like a new momma, I'm happy to announce the arrival of my Oberon cover!  (red ginkgo for K2, velcro) ... Wow, I love it already ... it is even more beautiful than I thought it would be.  And, even though it's an "all-over" design, the front folds back just fine.

Now, there's still the matter of that skin .... (and I am glad I actually have the cover in hand now; that will help, as it is a bit different color than pictured on the website, i.e., more of a crimson red than an orange red, if you know what I mean.)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so happy you got your cover!  It's probably best that you waited foe the skin - as they are, more or less, interchangeable and for most of us the Oberon is a big purchase item that's not so easily discarded.  Now the fun begins!


----------

